# The Public Awareness of IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

J Clin Gastroenterol. 2004 May;38(5):419-424. Related Articles, Links The Public Awareness of the Prevalence and Impact of Irritable Bowel Syndrome in the United States: Perception Versus Reality.Verne GN.Gastroenterology Section, Malcom Randall VAMC, Gainesville, FL.OBJECTIVES:: The objectives of this survey were to assess the public perception of irritable bowel syndrome with respect to its prevalence and impact on society and to assess the public's knowledge of this condition. METHODS:: A telephone survey of 1014 adults (487 women and 527 men), aged 18 or older, was conducted in the United States in May of 2002. Telephone numbers were selected by a random digit-dialing technique to ensure an independent sample. The interview comprised a standard set of demographic questions and 3 questions related to 5 chronic medical conditions: irritable bowel syndrome, asthma, coronary heart disease, depression, and diabetes. Responses to survey questions were tabulated according to demographic factors. RESULTS:: Only 1.2% of the respondents thought that irritable bowel syndrome affected more Americans than did the other 4 chronic conditions, and only 8.6% believed irritable bowel syndrome to be the second leading cause of absenteeism from work or school. Nearly half (44.2%) of the respondents stated that, of the 5 disorders, they knew the least about irritable bowel syndrome. CONCLUSIONS:: The survey results demonstrate a striking gap between the public perception of irritable bowel syndrome and reality, as well as a lack of public knowledge about irritable bowel syndrome. These findings reinforce the need for public education initiatives to raise awareness and knowledge about the prevalence and impact of irritable bowel syndrome.PMID: 15100521


----------

